# Baby teeth



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus has most of his baby teeth and his grownup teeth are grown in behind them and they arnt falling out! Is this normal? None of my other dogs have done this, or maybe I just havnt noticed? He's a little over 6 months now...


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He might have to have the baby teeth pulled if they don't start falling out on their own. It's not "normal", but it's not totally unusual either.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

*tina* said:


> He might have to have the baby teeth pulled if they don't start falling out on their own. It's not "normal", but it's not totally unusual either.


This.

Definitely have them extracted if they don't fall out on their own, as they can crowd the mouth, rot and or just make the teeth in general dirtier because they overlap.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think we need to see some more pictures of him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

At six months my minipoo boy had retained baby canines (both sides), but they fell out on their own. Yesterday I had the vet pull one of his retained incisors, I was concerned about his bite being disturbed (the vet said it wasn't) and also keeping his teeth pristine. The vet said it would have come out on its own eventually, but I thought better to get it out. If your boy hasn't yet been nuetered (don't know if he's a show or pet pooch) they can pull the teeth then. I don't know if you give your boy marrow bones, but you might give them a try to see if that loosens his baby teeth. Good luck, and I'm sorry for your worry--I know what it's like!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

A lot of toy dogs need to have their baby teeth extracted. Many people have it done while they are being spay/neutered.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the info!

Hes going in on Monday for an xray of his leg, and if they have to knock him out to rebandage I'll ask them to do it. He wont be getting neutered for another month or two since one of his testes is still retained, they want to see if we give it more time it'll drop on its own. I had my mom look at his teeth today and she said to give him alot of things to chew on and that could help with them falling out/loosening up. One of his molars fell out last night on my bed while chewing on a rawhide, and my God I was freaking out, his bone was all bloody! (I'm scared to death of blood, I usually pass out instantly when I see it...like at the doctors when they prick my finger...aahhhh!)


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You sound like me! LOL


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

speaking of baby teeth, I was sitting in the pen with the puppies and I felt a little "bite" at my waistline. The one baby got a few front teeth. The others still gum me. They are 4 weeks today.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> speaking of baby teeth, I was sitting in the pen with the puppies and I felt a little "bite" at my waistline. The one baby got a few front teeth. The others still gum me. They are 4 weeks today.


How adorable! Life evolves. LOL... baby teeth are sharp!!!! I hope you will heal up by the time the other little ones discover what they can use them for.


Zulee had her canine teeth grow 'double'. Eventually, she chewed enough toys and sticks that I was able to pull them out. I wanted to keep her little teeth as a souvenir of her puppyhood.

She only cried for a couple of hours. OK...just kidding. My ornery streak is showing! She didn't even notice and was quite excited to have that wiggly thing out of the way. If it didn't get that loose, I would definitely have the vet do it. 

Sweet little Atticus will be just fine. He has a very good Mommy! I still think we should get more pictures!

Here's a picture of Zulee at 6 months. BTW...her adult teeth came in fine and she has a good scissor bite now.


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

It is very common to have retained baby teeth in toy breeds, as well as the smaller poodles. Some push the baby teeth out sideways, others just grow up right next to the and look like double teeth. Sometimes the baby teeth don't loosen up at all.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

When George first came to live with me he had one loose baby tooth right next to the new one. It must have bothered him because he just loved to have his little snout rubbed. It fell out after a few weeks. I really don't know how old he is. We're guessing about a year.


----------

